# Trance, House



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Anyone into Trance and House?


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

Not so much trance anymore but always liked prog house and electro house. Used to be big Ferry Corsten fan but i think his stuff these days is pants.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Love it,trance all day long,get into difm thats all i listen to  if you have a ipad download it as an app...,


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

+1 for difm


love AVB


& no not the spurs boss................Armin van Buuren


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Seen armin afew times top dj ,infact i,m on difm just now while the girlfriend watches her programs lol
Used to go see paul mendez everyweek at room at the top in bathgate ,scotland back in the day ,but some of the line up of djs was amazing ,,airwave ,armin,woodyvan eyden,Gabriel & Dresden,to name a few....


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

Love my house music, all types


----------



## jan1111 (Mar 20, 2012)

I myself am into Deep house/tech house:

__
https://soundcloud.com/jon-blendin%2Fwonderworld-002
 a set of mine


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I have some tracks in my Youtube playlist that take me back to my childhood. Great music from simpler times. I may be 33, but when those tunes come on I'm 16 again and nobody can tell me otherwise.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Not trance,but i play House/Garage,strictly the underground stuff though.


----------



## _Chris.T_ (Dec 28, 2012)

AVB, Paul van dyk, chicane are all fantastic artists but my favourite atm is above and beyond, I think their tri state album is ridiculously good


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Big Armin Van Buuren fan here even though I'm 45:doublesho I used to dj back in the late 80's early 90's


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Jalopnik posted a link to EROK and have been listening to some of his mixes.


__
https://soundcloud.com/

Some pretty good stuff.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Big fan of Chicago House :thumb:






... and anything by Mr Fingers AKA Larry Heard :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

farley2708 said:


> +1 for difm
> 
> love AVB
> 
> & no not the spurs boss................Armin van Buuren


Is this app d I radio ?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

cyanide69 said:


> Big fan of Chicago House :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here mate:wave:


----------



## vxr1780 (Mar 5, 2013)

this is good like


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

love it... ferry corsten is a godsend! AVB, Dash berlin & W&W do it for me!!!


----------

